# ISTA DOWNLOAD LINK NEEDED



## oskar22211 (Jul 13, 2021)

Hi all hope you are well
i have issues with my e91 and e70 
i have tried using bimmercode and snapon machine but no joys 
i need to code out the level fault on my e70 and the sos on my e91 
if anyone could help with this or send me a link to ista do i can download it and sort it out it would be much appreciated 
many thanks


----------



## Lvfb (Aug 12, 2020)

i just got a copy of the newest one 4.29.15 from the pirate bay using bittorrent downloader. works great! downloaded pretty quick as well


----------



## oskar22211 (Jul 13, 2021)

Thanks downloaded it but wont work on my laptop I am running windows 8.1


----------



## Lvfb (Aug 12, 2020)

i havnt use windows 8.1 before but is there a "Compatibility" mode you can run it as windows 7? if you really want to run it on that laptop either:
upgrade to windows 10
install ubuntu (linux) and get a virtual machine program and install windows 10 on that 
or buy a new laptop


----------



## SZYMQ (Jan 6, 2020)

[CYTAT =="Lvfb, post: 13575880, członek: 895301"]
Właśnie otrzymałem kopię najnowszego 4.29.15 z zatoki piratów za pomocą programu do pobierania bittorrent. działa świetnie! pobrano też dość szybko
[/CYTAT]

Cześć, czy możesz udostępnić link do ISTA ??


----------

